# Blue Crayfish (procambarus alleni) Anyone breeding these?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I am looking to get some of these. Anyone currently raising them?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Try looking around to see if anyone is looking for a home for one in your area. I've seen people wanting to give them away sometimes.


----------

